# RESOLVED Iowa - Rescue - Mini Rex with nasty sore hocks



## Lymie (Dec 29, 2009)

(His information is located at the bottom if you want to skip all this)

Hello,

I posted this in the infirmary forum, and putting him up for adoption on here was suggested, so I'm going to give it a shot.

A little background. I bought Beazel about five months ago, when I still had a job, from a student who could no longer keep him. After I lost my job and went further into debt, the hay and pellets ran out. His diet is not okay, but I did my best. He is now on pellets, but his urine and poo isn't what it used to be. That's not the point though. After I wasn't able to care for him properly I stopped spending time with him out of guilt, and failed to notice that all four (previously thought it was three) of his feet have sores on them. Some are scabbed, they are red and raw and there is pus. He will need medical attention.

When I picked his cage up to remove the bottom I noticed that it was soggy undernieth. He has a problem with over grown toe nails, which I've clipped down and will continue to do so until the quick recedes. He's lost weight as well. I bandaged his back legs, put anti-biotic ointment on it and he's now resting in an impossibly deep and comfortable cage. I will change his bandages twice a day, along with his bedding.

I feel terrible for neglecting him, and I don't think I'll ever want or have another animal again. I know why this happened, and it's not just because of financial issues. My biological family has a history of animal cruelty and neglect of both animals and people. I'm deeply sorry (and terrified for Beazel) for the pain I've caused him, and want to give him a chance to recover and find a loving home that can provide the proper care he needs. 

I cannot take him to any local rescues or the vet, because of no money and I don't think I could bare the looks I'd get. If there is someone who is willing to adopt him, I promise I'll repay the debt or at the very least make future donations to the program here. I don't think this is something I can go through out my life knowing I did with a clear mind, without giving something back. My heart is just crushed right now that I would allow this to happen. 

Thank you,

Lymie
_____________________

Beazel is a spotted Mini Rex. He's about a year and half old, neutered, and very shy. When I was interacting with the rabbits he would only come to me for Cheerios and bananas. He does tolerate being held, and does the bunny flip willingly, though he's not a people bun. I believe he was a 4-h project, and was bought from the fair, and was dropped off at a vets office and the owner refused to pick him up. So he went home with one of their interns, and they couldn't keep him.

He is bonded with another rabbit, but Alfie is being re-homed separately. He's by himself right now, and I don't think he minds. He's very good with cats, and likes to sleep next to them. 

If there is any other information you need to know, please PM me.


----------



## pla725 (Dec 29, 2009)

Where are you located?

I understand. I lost my job and what little I had went to the rabbits and the bills I could pay. I did get some help.

It is best to keep a bonded pair together.


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 29, 2009)

It would help if you would give us city/state for your location!

I'm so sorry about what happened - but - I do understand that things got away from you.

Let's work towards finding this guy a home!


----------



## Lymie (Dec 29, 2009)

*pla725 wrote: *


> Where are you located?
> 
> I understand. I lost my job and what little I had went to the rabbits and the bills I could pay. I did get some help.
> 
> It is best to keep a bonded pair together.



I am in Des Moines, Iowa.

I have little money, but I'm not buying things I want as much as it is things I need. Scraping together money for tooth paste or shampoo. For four months I had dread locks to cut down on hair product costs. So It's not like I'm just not taking care of things.


----------



## Pipp (Dec 29, 2009)

Check out this thread... 

Supporting Your Rabbits In Tough Time$

And I agree that you shouldn't split up a bonded pair if at all possible.


----------



## Lymie (Dec 29, 2009)

*Pipp wrote: *


> Check out this thread...
> 
> Supporting Your Rabbits In Tough Time$
> 
> And I agree that you shouldn't split up a bonded pair if at all possible.



Thank you! I'm going to call the feed store and grocery tomorrow.


----------



## katt (Dec 29, 2009)

if we could somehow get him to michigan, i could take him in. i know that is a long way, but IF we need to. i would be willing to take him in long enough to get him healthy and rehome him.

lymie, is there any way you have a camera and can send me pics? i am just wanted to see how urgent it is that he gets to a vet, and what kind of condition he is in.

i understand that you most likely don't want to post pics on the forum, if you feel comfortable sending them to my email, and if you can it could help out

[email protected]


----------



## Envyme (Dec 29, 2009)

I am VERYYYY low on cash at the momment and lost my job on Dec 4th and have to wait for my unemployment interview to see if I qualify...so I know this is a tough time for many of us. 

I would be willing to pitchin a few bucks and maybe if we can get a few other members to do so to we can work out some $$$ to get him to you Katt...

Let's find this baby a home and thank you Lymie for admitting your situation and for trying to get your bun in a new home! 

XOXO
ETA: I found this online...not sure the cost of it but here ya go: New-Skin has been a great and highly effective treatment for sore hocks. It provides extra cushion to take weight off the hock, and protects the inflamed area, allowing it to heal. Just place some on the affected area and hold your bunny until it dries. Each treatment will last several days

http://www.rabbitnetwork.org/articles/sorehocks.shtml


----------



## Lymie (Dec 29, 2009)

Thank you everybody, for being so kind and helpful!

I just put some newspaper, small boxes, and parrot toys in their cage. And I put Alfie back in with him, much to his surprise. He stopped acting like he was dying and is happily playing. 

I will let them out into the room tomorrow morning so they can play.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Dec 30, 2009)

Is there any assistance through your local salvation army/goodwill?

I wonder if there is a local farmer who would be willing to give you a bale to tide you over. Many farmers are Christians, and helping out is a part of farming ethos.
A bale is worth only about $5.

When I was in need, I asked my local church family for assistance. Try to think of your local community connections.

Perhaps contact your local SPCA or rescue group and explain that you are very low on funds for feed. I know that some rescue groups would rather provide feed assistance if at all possible.

Have you gone round to the local supermarkets and mom and pop operations looking for outer leaves of vegetables?

I would place an ad on your local internet classifieds explaining the feed situation. Someone may see and be inspired.

If needed, I'm sure a bunny railroad can be arranged.

As long as your boys are together, their odds of remaining healthy and happy dramatically increase. They need your love and support, and I think you will be amazed by how much strength you can gain from them. Sit down, spend a bit of time with the boys... bunnies are healing. 

I am proud of you for moving forward, reaching out in faith, and working towards healing your baby. :hug: 
I am thinking of you and your boys tonight.


----------



## christinelea1 (Dec 30, 2009)

Exactly WHERE are YOU? >LOCATED I meamn?PM please.I will try to get them picked up ASAP.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Dec 30, 2009)

Here are some links to pet support in your area: 

Animal Lifeline of Iowa (NONPROFIT) Shelter
4521 SE 14th Street
Des Moines, IA 50320 

The Pet Pantry
877/570-PETS or emailing [email protected]

Iowa Pet food banks:http://beingstray.com/dogs/iowa-pet-food-banks-pet-food-pantries-pet-care/

For yourself:http://www.agingresources.com/information and assistance/food/food stamp program.pdf

http://www.salvationarmy-desmoines.org/pantries.html

The other thought that I had is that once Beasley is better, someone at a local petting zoo may take your boys if you can find no one else. At least they would be warm and together there in the barn.
Here are some family-oriented farms in your region:http://www.pickyourown.org/IA.htm


----------



## Happi Bun (Dec 30, 2009)

Is Alfie still being re-homed today? Sorry, I'm a bit confused.


----------



## Lymie (Dec 30, 2009)

*Happi Bun wrote: *


> Is Alfie still being re-homed today? Sorry, I'm a bit confused.



I had him ready but the girl never came by.


----------



## Lymie (Dec 30, 2009)

UPDATE: I explained what was wrong with Beazel to my grandma when she got home, and tomorrow we'll be going to get the stuff he's going to need for his legs and to the tractor supply Thursday for hay. 

She asked me if I wanted to take them to the shelter tomorrow because of his legs, but I told her no, because the shelter here would put him down immediately, no doubt. So they will be staying with us, indefinitely. 

I'm moving them into the bird room tomorrow, where they can free roam all the time, in a nice sunny warm room. That will make feeding time easier for me as well. Alfie, probably not so much since he sprays... :/

I have two checks that I have to collect that are around $60. If I can get him anti-biotics with that I will, but I'm not sure if that will be enough. I'm going to contact the grocery stores tomorrow as well and see about collecting the trimmings. 

I also expanded their cage, since the bottom was ruined, which I will replace daily with news paper so I don't ruin the hardwood floors. It's now 4ft by 6ft, and I made and collected a bunch of toys for them.

I really hope he pulls through.


----------



## Lymie (Dec 30, 2009)

*NorthernAutumn wrote: *


> Here are some links to pet support in your area:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you! I contacted the pet pantry, since they keep basic medicines, about helping me if he needs anti-biotics.


----------



## Pipp (Dec 30, 2009)

I'd personally rather see everybody pull together to keep the buns together and with Lymie, who obviously loves them and is taking as good care as possible given the situation. 

Injectable penicillin is quite inexpensive, if that's what he needs. 

I'd still like to see photos of the sore hocks.


sas :hug:


----------



## Lymie (Dec 30, 2009)

Tomorrow I will charge my old phone or use my grandmas or see if I can't find two lithium batterys some where in the house and take photos of them for you guys.

I moved them into the sun room a half hour ago, and they're quite comfortable. Beazel is up and moving around, curious, playing with his phone book and eating, but he is licking his front paws, which worries me.

I guess... I don't know. If I can clean this problem up myself that would be great, instead of handing them over to some one else and making them go through the trouble. It is my fault.


----------



## Lymie (Dec 30, 2009)

This is what they sort of look like, only not as big. One has a scab on it, and I noticed on his front paws (His nails have always been over grown, even after clippings) under his toes they're starting to form. But I think we'll get those in time. They're not raw yet.


This is pretty close, though they're not as big. Maybe half that size, and more towards the middle. They aren't as far back as these. Actually, those horrify me a lot more then his do.


----------



## Envyme (Dec 30, 2009)

Don't worry we are here to help!! It isn't "trouble" Hun...we all (including you) want what's best for these Buns of yours  we will find someone to take good care of them.  please pm ChristineLea1 she is a doll and she will be able to help you get the buns to a safe forever home I'm sure of it or atleast point us in the right direction 
xoxo


----------



## katt (Dec 30, 2009)

i agree with sas. if we can work twards keeping them together and with you i am all for it.

the photos would really help, it would give us a better idea on what is going on with him.

do you have a thermometer? i would suggest if you do to check his temp, that will help you to know if he is running a fever (which would point to a more sever infection). normal rabbit temp is between 101 and 103 degrees (i am kinda sure on that, it would't hurt if someone seconded that fact cause i am pulling it out of my head).

if you want to keep them, then lets work on it, pm me and we will try to figure it out.

if you decide that rehoming them is the best option me and christina are here to help. she has connections with bunderground for transport and i have the space to take both bunnies until a forever home is found for them. christina runs a rescue and literally is amazing, so between us, and everyone on RO we can make it work.

i just want you to know that there are options. you have help and support no matter what you decide to do in the end.


----------



## fuzz16 (Dec 30, 2009)

I live in Kansas City...I can't get all the way to Michigan but if Katie can still take them both if you're unable to keep them I'll volunteer travel time and the couple can stay with me for the night

It's a hard realization that you messed up with an animal...I've done something like this too when I was younger and I will never forget what I did...And it haunts me and makes me wonder if I should even own pets. 

I'm glad you're doing what you can now


----------



## Lymie (Dec 30, 2009)

I have good news. I had my grandma, who is a nurse, look at his sores and they seem to be healing up on their own. She's going to help me if I need to take him to the vet.


----------



## fuzz16 (Dec 30, 2009)

that's good, Im glad shes able to help you out


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Dec 30, 2009)

Whoo... his feet are better than I thought they would be. if there are no open cuts, that is at least one less pathway of infection. Very good news there!

Very glad to hear that your Grandma is a nurse... she will have some great insight for you on wound healing.

You're on the right track, Lymie. I think you will feel far better if you see Beazel through to full healing... I hope you also bond with your boys in the process. 

There is support here for you too:hug:.


----------



## SweetSassy (Dec 30, 2009)

Maybe a check up would be good for him. So a doctor can look at him


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Dec 30, 2009)

There is a money challenge that the OP is working around, April. She's looking into community organizations and other forms of assistance.


----------



## SweetSassy (Dec 30, 2009)

*NorthernAutumn wrote: *


> There is a money challenge that the OP is working around, April. She's looking into community organizations and other forms of assistance.


I thought his G'ma could help with a vet visit. Sorry. maybe I miss read.


----------



## Lymie (Dec 30, 2009)

*SweetSassy wrote: *


> *NorthernAutumn wrote: *
> 
> 
> > There is a money challenge that the OP is working around, April. She's looking into community organizations and other forms of assistance.
> ...



No, I have some checks that I need to have sent to me again, and that should cover the bill. I'm going to see if I can't get a discount some where, and get some help paying for it.


----------



## SweetSassy (Dec 30, 2009)

Ok.... I'm glad everyone is helping you and giving you some good info.  :hug:


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Dec 30, 2009)

Maybe ask at a local rescue if you can use their vet? Some shelters get a discount from a particular vet.


----------



## christinelea1 (Dec 30, 2009)

LYMIE, I wished you were here so I could hug ya so tight you felt like you got SKWISHED and tell you personally!
THESE ARE LETTERS TO YOU, LYMIE OF LOVE AND SUPPORT! PLZ READ THEM-WE will get bunnies, PLZ I beg you to keep them together-k? Just need you to keep puttin a good PAW FORWARD, AND THANK GOD for you darlin that YOU ARE SMART ENOUGH AND LOVE ENOUGH TO DO EXACTLY WHAT YOU HAVE DONE-RECOGNISE NOW, YOU ARE DIFFERENT FROM YOUR FAMILY and you are MY HERO!
READ ON-



Dear Lymie,

Please, dont feel guilty about getting your bunny over to a shelter ASAP. Anne Torres sent you the name of one to contact. The facvt that you are reaching out and wanting to give the bunny proper care says a lot about you. You are looking out for the welfare of this little bun and want to give him a chance. The shelter would be very grateful that you are giving up this bunny to save him. Please keep us posted. Dont wait, he needs the help now. Best wishes to you Lymie and prayers are being sent your way.

Karen


----------



## christinelea1 (Dec 30, 2009)

AND there are more letters to tell we LOVE YOU FOR BEING A BIG ENOUGH PERSON TO CARE LIKE THIS!!!...I have a place in NORTH CARO.so far BUT am getting some transport ppl now to help...a good thing.
Have to ck on places closer-SAFE PLACES OF course or we can get them here to our Katie whom we love to peices too and would do so well with them she is a great gal!)
OK working on a transport BUT need to know what we can send via airmail now to get you through.
The buns need care of course BUT TOO pellets(good ones and maybe we should do extruded temporarily??-chime in here RO PLEASE)ALSO good quality grass&orchard hays and timothy...
Lymie-do you have a paypal? Do you have a local petstore?
I will call and order all you need and pay for it so it is all ready to pick up by you for the buns...Can you get there?Please let me know-will do that right away!PLZ
Let me kow as I will get on now to order....TOO, do you have vet you trust for buns...PLEASE let me know, please....IF they need ANTI X I can get them right away and send them///do we have -even while I am woried about this too-do we have only the sore hocks and no poopy butt problems or worms or anything??/OK Let me know...I will make a FUN CHRISTMAS order for you to pick up for these bunnies...You may have so much fun we need to find a place to spy and neuter...that you decide the little doodles are something that will change your life darling...
MY FAMILY was also abusers-to me HORRIFCALLY...things unimaginable...I saw the effect of "AN APPLE NEVER FALLS FAR FROM ITS TREE"...Darling if I changed my life...YOU CAN TOO and I will do ANYTHING I can to help you-you have an open door here at CritterCafe Rescue always...Let us at least talkjThere can never be enough healing....


----------



## fuzz16 (Dec 30, 2009)

*christinelea1 wrote: *


> AND there are more letters to tell we LOVE YOU FOR BEING A BIG ENOUGH PERSON TO CARE LIKE THIS!!!...I have a place in NORTH CARO.so far BUT am getting some transport ppl now to help...a good thing.
> Have to ck on places closer-SAFE PLACES OF course or we can get them here to our Katie whom we love to peices too and would do so well with them she is a great gal!)
> OK working on a transport BUT need to know what we can send via airmail now to get you through.
> The buns need care of course BUT TOO pellets(good ones and maybe we should do extruded temporarily??-chime in here RO PLEASE)ALSO good quality grass&orchard hays and timothy...
> ...



kudos


----------



## ncbunnygirl72 (Dec 30, 2009)

I am in North Carolina, but I could take the buns if some bun friends can pull together and get them to me. I have a mini rex now, he also had a hock problem when I got him.


----------



## Lymie (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm am very confused now as to what I should do. :/


----------



## SweetSassy (Dec 30, 2009)

So I am. Are you keeping the buns or are trying to find a new home?


----------



## Lymie (Dec 30, 2009)

I don't know. I want to keep them, because I feel bad, but I believe that one of you would provide a better home. And then there is my grandma, who would pressure me into keeping them...

So, so confusing. If I were to give them up I wouldn't be able to tell her until after.


----------



## SweetSassy (Dec 30, 2009)

Do whats best for you and the bunnies. Take time and think about it and do whats best. And if youwant to keep them that your choice. :hug:


----------



## ncbunnygirl72 (Dec 30, 2009)

I can tell you love these bunnies, but are in a financial crisis right now. I would just put some antibiotic ointment on his hocks and keep an eye on him. Give them feed pellets, water, some veggies if you can and some hay at least. Hay isn't that expensive. The last thing you want is them to suffer. I can tell you don't want that.


----------



## Lymie (Dec 30, 2009)

*ncbunnygirl72 wrote: *


> I can tell you love these bunnies, but are in a financial crisis right now. I would just put some antibiotic ointment on his hocks and keep an eye on him. Give them feed pellets, water, some veggies if you can and some hay at least. Hay isn't that expensive. The last thing you want is them to suffer. I can tell you don't want that.



I do care about them. I want them to live and be happy. I do not have emotional attachment though, as I was telling another member. It's complicated.

Someone needs to adopt them, and I need to get over having someone rescue one of my animals from me, and go back to therapy, and figure out how I'm going to prevent this from happening again. 

So, let's make arrangements and figure it out.


----------



## Happi Bun (Dec 30, 2009)

*Lymie wrote: *


> I don't know. I want to keep them, because I feel bad, but I believe that one of you would provide a better home. And then there is my grandma, who would pressure me into keeping them...


Don't let your grandma pressure you into keeping them if you are financially and emotionally unable to. We all have those moments in life when money gets tight and we do our best. Still, one must sometimes but pride and uncomfortable feelings aside for the animals welfare. Which you have done already!  Also, keeping them out of guilt isn't fair. It should be because you love them and vow to end the cycle of neglect they have been receiving. In the end it's your decision. I'm so happy to see everyone coming together.

Edit: I just saw your reply, I think that sounds like a great course of action. Therapy is a great tool! I myself spent years in it. You know, it was somewhat of a blessing that gal never came to pick up Alfie, because now they can go to a home together.


----------



## SweetSassy (Dec 30, 2009)

Do you have someone you can contact so they can get the bunny/bunnies? If thats your choice.


----------



## Lymie (Dec 30, 2009)

No, I do not have anybody to contact.


----------



## SweetSassy (Dec 30, 2009)

*Lymie wrote: *


> No, I do not have anybody to contact.


Can you PM the Christinelea1 ? She maybe able to help you.


----------



## Lymie (Dec 30, 2009)

Okay.


----------



## SweetSassy (Dec 30, 2009)

I was re-reading and she said she could help with transport of the buns. To get them to a good home. It's in her last post. I think contacting her would be your best bet.


----------



## ncbunnygirl72 (Dec 30, 2009)

Don't know how we could do it, but I would be more than happy to give them a good home. I have seven of my own and one foster. The bunderground railroad maybe able to help if you would like me to take them.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Dec 30, 2009)

*Lymie wrote: *


> I don't know. I want to keep them, because I feel bad, but I believe that one of you would provide a better home. And then there is my grandma, who would pressure me into keeping them...
> 
> So, so confusing. If I were to give them up I wouldn't be able to tell her until after.


Here is my $.02. 

I think that if you have the finances and ability, you should heal his sore hocks yourself. Otherwise, I don't think you will necessarily be able to move on in your relationship with animals in the future. If you were my child, I would want you to continue exactly what you are doing: own up to it, make the changes needed, and make it right.

To me, making it right means correcting the current situation yourself: making bunny healthy again. (Obviously, if the finances are impossible, a different path has to be taken).

I think that will help you to stop beating yourself psychologically, and mentally and emotionally help prepare you to move on in your relationships with animals and your own self.

After that, if you choose to rehome the boys together, go for it. If not, that's your choice. But please make these choices based on logic and reason, not personal guilt.

There is no pressure here one way or the other. Simply many folks telling you that they are willing to help if that is the route you choose... we all want what is best for your bunnies and yourself.

Big big hugs,
:hug:

:twocents


----------



## fuzz16 (Dec 31, 2009)

*ncbunnygirl72 wrote: *


> Don't know how we could do it, but I would be more than happy to give them a good home. I have seven of my own and one foster. The bunderground railroad maybe able to help if you would like me to take them.


where arre you located


----------



## ncbunnygirl72 (Dec 31, 2009)

I am in Ayden, North Carolina, small town outside of Greenville. I may could talk my rescue partner into maybe meeting at the NC/VA border if someone could get him that far.


----------



## bunnylove817 (Dec 31, 2009)

I would drive from indiana through ohio, if that would help


----------



## katt (Dec 31, 2009)

i wish i was close enough to help with transport or something!

i still maintain that if we cannot find a way to ncbunnygirl then i can foster them for a while if we can get them to michigan.

i would be willing to donate some money for gas if that would help??


----------



## ncbunnygirl72 (Dec 31, 2009)

Haven't heard anything else. I am still serious about taking him. Just need to get him to North Carolina. If this isn't possible, sounds like you would be a good choice also.


----------



## katt (Dec 31, 2009)

i would rather them find a way to you. i can take them, but it puts me tight on space and time.

anyway, lets work on gettng them to you, as that will be harder (as it is a longer trip) then getting him to me.

we need to wait for christina to get online, she might have updates from the bunderground side of things. just got to give her a little time, she works magic. if we don't here anything from her for a while, i will give her a call and update you on what is going on.


----------



## SweetSassy (Dec 31, 2009)

I asked Lymie to PM Christina. I hope he/she did.


----------



## Lymie (Dec 31, 2009)

I can't believe how amazing and organized you people are.


----------



## christinelea1 (Dec 31, 2009)

OH shoot LYMIE-I emailed you a couple questions that I already have the answers to-I am sorry(I see the buns are indeed bonded-lets keep together and DO NOT PLZ DO NOT give anyone a second chance if they missed a first appt-HUGE RED FLAG in rescue darling). Please send me info on the nearest petstore to you so I can make an order.Upon the buns pick up from the new loveys- the stuff can go with them even but please let me make order for proper foods/treats/some fun things for you all ***FOR NOW***. I would LOVE TO get this ordered and pd for and picked up for your buns immediatly- if possibly- so the buns have what they need, IS this ok, Lymie? I need your zipcode/address.PM or call me darling. I am looking at a pick-up of both buns; we wana keep bondeds together,Lymie PROMISE ME YOU WILL KEEP THEM TOGETHER PLEASE..... I am on my knees(OUCH) and beggen for a doggy bone here from you-that we can keep them together... plz let us keep buns 2 gether... ok? 
Ok, will wait to hear unless someone can provide me how to call Lymie(I am WORRIED now as she was suppose to call me today and hasnt). My personal email([email protected])-or give a jingle too(231-865-6021)
I will get some bunderful BUN things for you all right NOW if I just knew where to call PLZ....I am just waiting to hear from you now....If anyone knows the NEAREST PETSTORE TO LYMIE PLEASE LET ME KNOW SO I CAN GET AN ORDER...She may be offline as I emailed her a couple times nowDARN IT ALL-and I cant help but be worried....If you have a phone for Lymie, SEND IT to me so I can ring her....I know she wont be mad as she knows I am worried and wana help...As tated above-she may have net problems or SOMETHIN(stupid puters-you never know)...OK...Just waiten and cleaning BUNNY PENS till!!!
Sincerely, Christine


----------



## christinelea1 (Dec 31, 2009)

Lymie, I am worried and sad. I do not know if you are mad at me. I do not know if you are hurt darlin PLEASE...PLEASE LYMIE call me....I am worried darling...


----------



## Lymie (Dec 31, 2009)

*christinelea1 wrote: *


> Lymie, I am worried and sad. I do not know if you are mad at me. I do not know if you are hurt darlin PLEASE...PLEASE LYMIE call me....I am worried darling...



Oh no! I wasn't mad at you, just busy! You're such a kind soul, worrying and all that! I just sent you a message, and if you don't give me a call soon I'll go ahead and call you.


----------



## Cyn (Jan 1, 2010)

I'm in Columbus Ohio I am sure I can help if a overnight is needed. 
Driving very far is not possible because of my car.

Cynthia


----------



## katt (Jan 2, 2010)

updates anyone?


----------



## SweetSassy (Jan 2, 2010)

Updates?


----------



## ncbunnygirl72 (Jan 2, 2010)

Am back from out of town...what is the status of Beazel?


----------



## Haley (Jan 2, 2010)

Iowa to North Carolina would be almost 18 hours. I dont know that I could manage to arrange a transport that long (even with my bunderground contacts). I could probably get them here to Michigan and then maybe we can work on getting them to NC when it warms up or something? Katt, would you be able to foster them if we can get them to MI?
I have a friend who is going to be in IL in a few weeks and could bring the buns back this way.
Lymie, do you drive? Could you or anyone you know help drive them closer to IL? Or are there any members here near Chicago who would drive west?
If we did this in two trips it might be doable.


----------



## ncbunnygirl72 (Jan 2, 2010)

If you decide to get them to me when it warms up thats fine, I will still take them. I have the room unless some major rabbit rescue problem happens here, which I hope doesn't happen.


----------



## Lymie (Jan 2, 2010)

No, I'm sorry. I don't know how to drive. 

Does anyone have any idea on how soon you can have him and Alfie out of here?


----------



## katt (Jan 2, 2010)

we are trying. please give us time to work a way to get them on the road.

yes, haley, i can take them as fosters for a while not a problem.


----------



## SweetSassy (Jan 2, 2010)

would flying them be better? or cheaper?


----------



## katt (Jan 2, 2010)

flying would be massivly hard this time of year with the weather.


----------



## SweetSassy (Jan 2, 2010)

oh... ok..... thats true. didn't think of that.


----------



## katt (Jan 2, 2010)

i can travel a few hours south, if we can get them to michigan. my friend is willing to drive me (as my car just can't make that trip). 

haley, if we can get them to christina, that would be awesome. but if we can't i could meet you in the area were i picked up.

i wonder if i could bring 2 rabbits on the greyhound? i know it sounds crazy, but i would be willing to make the trip with them that way if needed. although now i am thinking about it that would be super stressfull on them, wouldn't it?

okay, haley if you have any leads let me know! i can take them whenever they can come. not a problem. my vet is willing to be on standby to give them a health check and help with whatever i need.

only other thing i need to know- lymie, do you have carrier for them? do you have a cage? how are you doing now? do you need any help getting anything right now untill we can get them on the road? don't be afraid to ask, i am willing to help get them whatever they need.

oh, and any chance you have pics? still wondering just what his feet look like. if not it is cool


----------



## Lymie (Jan 2, 2010)

They're doing alright. I don't have any pictures, but I can assure you they're getting better. They don't look as raw, the scabs are shrinking, and I don't see anymore pus on them. As for a carrier, I don't have any of that. Sorry.

I'm still worried, and very anxious. I know you're all working hard, and I'm thankful for that.


----------



## katt (Jan 2, 2010)

okay, i will get working on the carrier issue. might be that i have to order one and send it to your house. let me look into it.

glad that they are doing good. and its all cool, we will figure this out


----------



## Lymie (Jan 2, 2010)

I just took another look at them, and the scabs have shrunken A LOT. Really, they look great. Another few days and they'll be gone.


----------



## katt (Jan 3, 2010)

lymie i have a few questions so i know all information

beazel is 1 1/2 years old and neutered correct? about how big is he?

and alfie, is he a mini rex also? about how old do you think he is and is he neutered?

are the bonded in one cage? or just get along together when let outside? how long have they been bonded?

just trying to think about carrier and cage sizes


----------



## Lymie (Jan 3, 2010)

Beazel is 1 1/2, neutered and about 5lbs.

Alfie is between 6-12 months, not neutered, and around 5 lbs. He is a bit bigger then Beazel now. I'm not sure what breed he is.

They are bonded and live in the same cage. There hasn't been too much issue on who's dominant. It was Beazel, but since he's been injured Alfie has taken that role. Beazel doesn't seem to mind. 

They've been bonded together for three or four months. Alfies bond with a LionHead was broken, and I bonded him to Beazel. It took a day.


----------



## bunnylove817 (Jan 3, 2010)

If you decide to foster them and transport them to N.C in the warmer weather, I would drive the entire way. We are going on vacation to N.C so it wouldn't be a big deal.

just a thought!


----------



## christinelea1 (Jan 4, 2010)

OH my gosh-I have not gotten any updates and did or do not understand why I aam not being contacted...I now added this to my favorites page but why am I not being sent emails on this
I am so sooo sorry you all...I have not abandoned you, shoot... ok well gotta look over post first and then will reply...
I AM SO SORRY!


----------



## christinelea1 (Jan 4, 2010)

Ok, Katt, I understand this will be a huge undertaking to you and your good heart is as mine is...LETS get the buns safely to KRISTY IN NC...Ok Haley-I will pay for gas to ANYONE RESPONSIBLE TO GET TO POINT A AND THEN B(please can we put out for transport to anyone willing to help) so we can get bunnies to Kristy-she is a good bun MOMMA and is on other forums that I am on-we stay in touch and talk-she is someone I trust(NOT that I dont trust Katt its just I am not gonna promise a home to come along within a certain time and I know Katt has her pets and a BIG OL HEART(LOVE YOU HONEY) and Christy will keep them indef. I will PAY to get buns to Christy...Lymie....Per our agreement we are not gonna split buns up right...and you got hay now??? 
I AM SO SAD AND SO SORRY YOU ALL, so MAD I have not gotten any of these dam emails I could scream AGAIN,I am so sorry-I should have known something was up when I got personal emails from some of you all-YOU GUYS I AM NOT GOOD ON COMPUTERS>>>IF YOU DO NOT HEAR FROM ME PLZ PLZ PLZ WRITE ME PERSONALLY PLZ OR CALL 231-865-6021...PLEASE....


----------



## christinelea1 (Jan 4, 2010)

Ok so FROM DES MOINES IOWA TO NORTH CAROLINA is the needed transport!....


----------



## christinelea1 (Jan 4, 2010)

IF you got itme to transport I WILL PAY YOU!


----------



## christinelea1 (Jan 4, 2010)

OH ok it says now I got this as a wathed topic....
oh my gosh freakn GRRRRRRRRRRRR....OK I am aboard....


----------



## ncbunnygirl72 (Jan 4, 2010)

When we know this is a definite thing, I will talk with my rescue partner(s) and see if they would be willing to drive to at least the NC/VA border if that helps. But it would be best if you could at least get to Raleigh, NC which is two hours from me.


----------



## SweetSassy (Jan 4, 2010)

*christinelea1 wrote: *


> OH my gosh-I have not gotten any updates and did or do not understand why I aam not being contacted...I now added this to my favorites page but why am I not being sent emails on this
> I am so sooo sorry you all...I have not abandoned you, shoot... ok well gotta look over post first and then will reply...
> I AM SO SORRY!


I am not recieving notices-emails of posts either. I let the MODS know of this problem. You must be having the same problem.


----------



## katt (Jan 4, 2010)

i agree with christine, if we can get them to NC lets do that. if we can only get them to michigan for a while, then i will take them for as long as needed. but i can't offer them a forever home. it would be great if we could get them straight to a for good home.

just let me know everyone what i can do to help. i can pitch in for gas money also if needed or whatever!

katie


----------



## ncbunnygirl72 (Jan 5, 2010)

Just keep me updated on the rescue progress. I have spoken to my husband about this and we will take care of them. I have a total of seven bunnies of my own and one fosters. Four of my bunnies, which includes the foster, have abodes outside at the barn. They are happy out there, have big homes, with lots of hay, and boxes to nest in. I have my special needs bunnies inside, including my angel Zamboni who came into the rescue with a broken leg. He will never have full use of that leg. My Mini Rex stays inside also. He has clostrophobic issues. He was abused and kept in a very small cage, I am thinking with a wire bottom because his hocks were badly scabbed and irritated (like Beazals)

Anyhow, just more background on me. We love our animals dearly, but we do keep some outside, but not exposed right out in the elements. I go out two-three times a day to check their water bottles this time of year to make sure they are not frozen. They are happy and content and binky in their cages.


----------



## Lymie (Jan 8, 2010)

Um...

Beazels sores are completely healed up now. :/


----------



## christinelea1 (Jan 8, 2010)

Go Beazel GO LYMIE!!! YAYE ITS YER BIRFDAY)NO MORE OWIES))(I AM CRYING WHAT AN IDIOT I AM)
I SO HAPPY!!!
I have been overwhelmed-water main break...and ratty-=MASS tumour removal plus abscess-also wanted to get her fixed
and did-she is soooo hurting) also Clover and Poppy-new info and update on Poppy for the other thread...OK...Will get BK to work on this OFFERING PAYMENT PPL FOR TRANSPORT HERE


----------



## katt (Jan 9, 2010)

christine i wish you were on sooo bad! sent you an email.

i think i found transport. to me in michigan, but still it is one step closer.

anyway, christine email me for details. or call (in the email is my number) and will keep working on it and get the details from my traveling friend!


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jan 9, 2010)

If you are looking for assistance in transport, try putting up a few posts in the regional forums in the states you need 
Breeders and pet people travel the country alike.


----------



## ncbunnygirl72 (Jan 9, 2010)

How are the Iowa bunnies doing? Are they still coming to me in NC?


----------



## Lymie (Jan 10, 2010)

I have proper food for them now, and if I can get this interview tomorrow then I think we may end up keeping them, if that's okay with anyone else. Next week we're going to the tracker supply to get hay as bedding. I also picked up some sliced carrots and mustard greens as treats, and tomorrow I'm going to spend time with them, try and socialize him a little better.

Beazel was active enough today that he came up with an escape plan and I found him behind Candys cage. :/ She was beside herself with rage. Alfie looks rough, I think it's his hormones, he's taken Beazels position as alpha bun. Again, if I get this job I can get him neutured on my first paycheck, and get him some medicine for his respiratory infection. I did pick up some topical stuff, which smells disgusting and he hates, but it relieves his symptoms a bit. Oh yeah, and my grandma and uncle agreed to let me use the spare wood so I can build them a proper cage, assuming I can get a hold of decent cubes.

So, we'll see how it goes. I hope I get that job.


----------



## Lymie (Jan 10, 2010)

Let's see how it goes within the next two weeks. :/ I don't know. I'm unsure.


----------



## christinelea1 (Jan 10, 2010)

Lymie plz share what is happening respitorial right away-let me have MY VET call in meds there for you ASAP...CALL ME OK. If you are having resp. issure they need antibiotics Lymie please.... bunnies die within hours from this..


----------



## Lymie (Jan 11, 2010)

*christinelea1 wrote: *


> Lymie plz share what is happening respitorial right away-let me have MY VET call in meds there for you ASAP...CALL ME OK. If you are having resp. issure they need antibiotics Lymie please.... bunnies die within hours from this..



He's had it since July. I thought it was okay since the vet said it wasn't a big deal?


----------



## christinelea1 (Jan 11, 2010)

PLease tell me what the symptoms are...


----------



## Pipp (Jan 11, 2010)

I think Lymie has a good handle on bunny care and these guys are in capable hands. She had a temporary problem and a bit of panic, I think its getting resolved. 

We'll make sure she gets whatever support she needs, but no point in taking up space in foster care unless it is really urgent, and I don't think that's the case here. We'll see how it goes after a couple of weeks. 

Thanks to all for being there for these bunnies! 

PS: I'm leaving the post up but taking out the 'Urgent' reference.


sas


----------



## ncbunnygirl72 (Jan 11, 2010)

Well Hopefully things are under control now and the babies will be okay. Lymie, I recommend you try and find some people in your area that have bunnies that you can network with. Not sure if that is an option in your area or not. My best friend and rescue partner is very helpful when I run into a problem with one of my bunnies. It is true they all came from her except for one, but when I think something is wrong, I call her and she comes to my aid. I feel very lucky to have her in my life.


----------



## christinelea1 (Jan 11, 2010)

Thats great advice....please let us all know how its going, please


----------



## fuzz16 (Jan 11, 2010)

im glad you have decided to try and keep them  let us know how the interveiw went!!! good luck with it! i know how hard it is right now to find a job -.-


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jan 11, 2010)

*Lymie wrote: *


> I have proper food for them now, and if I can get this interview tomorrow then I think we may end up keeping them, if that's okay with anyone else.




Sounds wonderful to me  My fingers are crossed for you getting that job!

Good for you girl... you've really stepped up :hug:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jan 11, 2010)

Awesome news!!


----------



## Pipp (Jan 14, 2010)

Lymie wrote:


> *christinelea1 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Lymie plz share what is happening respitorial right away-let me have MY VET call in meds there for you ASAP...CALL ME OK. If you are having resp. issure they need antibiotics Lymie please.... bunnies die within hours from this..
> ...



I think to err on the side of caution, we should follow up on this? Lymie, was your vet rabbit-savvy? And is he still having issues? 


sas


----------



## Lymie (Jan 14, 2010)

*Pipp wrote: *


> Lymie wrote:
> 
> 
> > *christinelea1 wrote: *
> ...


I don't think she was, but she knew a bit about them. He's still sniffling, but it's not preventing him from doing anything normal.


----------



## Haley (Jan 18, 2010)

Glad to hear you are going to try and keep them! Please dont be afraid to ask questions (the infirmary is a great place if you have any future issues) and we will try our best to help you in any way we can. 

As someone else mentioned, you might want to try to see if you can network with people around you who own rabbits. Try clicking on a US location underneath someone's username (like mine) and it will show you a US map..then you can click on your state and it will show you a list of RO members in your state. You may also want to try googling to see if there is a rabbit rescue near you. It helps to have friends locally in case anything comes up. Often times they can recommend a good vet who knows what they are doing with rabbits (Ive been to waay too many who dont). 

Im glad you are trying to work things out and hope this works out for you. I would recommend trying another vet if you can to have the respiratory problem checked out. Sometimes they need something simple like an oral antibiotic to clear it right up but its difficult to know without a vet listening to the breathing and possibly running a culture and sensitivity test if you can afford it. 

Keep us posted. I wish you all the best!

Haley


----------



## Lymie (Jan 21, 2010)

I just wanted to report that Beazel has grown all the fur on his feet back! I just saw today, and terrified him with a victory dance, in which he zoomed around like an airplane. Despite the great news he is no longer speaking to me. :/


----------



## Pipp (Jan 21, 2010)

LOL! Sorry to report that from experience, mini-rexes are not only the most opinionated rabbits on the planet, they have loooong memories! I've gotten the bunny butt and flick off treatment for THREE WEEKS over a bleeding cut nail -- and that was after he very pointedly ate my couch. :shock:

Keep those very profuse apologies coming! (Mine worked best in the form of tiny bits of apple peel). 

Good luck with that. 

How's the job search? Hope all is well. 


sas :bunnydance:


----------



## Lymie (Jan 21, 2010)

*Pipp wrote: *


> LOL! Sorry to report that from experience, mini-rexes are not only the most opinionated rabbits on the planet, they have loooong memories! I've gotten the bunny butt and flick off treatment for THREE WEEKS over a bleeding cut nail -- and that was after he very pointedly ate my couch. :shock:
> 
> Keep those very profuse apologies coming! (Mine worked best in the form of tiny bits of apple peel).
> 
> ...



I've noticed even before this he's been flicking his legs at me and running into his hidey-hole. But he's a food motivated bun, and I have a bag of crazians downstairs with his name written all over it. Even when I first got him, and he was out of his MIND scared, he would get over it as soon as I offered up a Cheerio. He cannot fool me.

The job search is pretty crap, but that's my fault. I'm allowing the economic situation to keep me from getting off my butt and out of the house to search for one. That's about to change, though. Their food will run out eventually, and Alfie's hormones are off the charts, so that's motivation to get it together. At least for Beazels sake. I'm sure he's going to snap one day from all the humping.


----------



## ncbunnygirl72 (Jan 21, 2010)

My mini rex, Berney, is the same way. He is very opinionated. Does not like to be corrected. And hates it when he doesn't get his way. And never take away the treat bag if he's not finished.


----------

